# system crashes dhcpd and nmbd

## darkphader

Have Gentoo server running Samba as a PDC. One of the Windows systems, will cause both dhcpd and nmbd to crash if it's connected to the network. Dhcpd crashes before it can even log an attempt by the system to obtain an IP address (and nothing new shows up in the arp table either).

It seems unreasonable for a client system to cause these daemons to die (without even getting an IP address!). No errors are logged. Any ideas on why the server is so temperamental and how to troubleshoot?

----------

## linear

Well, if it happens every time the offending system is connected to the network, what are the existing settings on the offending system before it's connected to the network?

One thing that comes to mind is: Does the offending system have a cached IP address for the network interface (which windoze is wont to do.)?  And, if so, is that cached address the same as your gentoo box's?  Or another box on the network?

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> It seems unreasonable for a client system to cause these daemons to die (without even getting an IP address!). No errors are logged. Any ideas on why the server is so temperamental and how to troubleshoot?

 

You are right... It seems *very* unlikely that 2 daemons could die without *some* kind of error output.  If nothing else, nmbd should have *some* error output in /var/log/samba(3)/log.nmbd as to why it stopped.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## darkphader

No cached IP, no static IP. Whenever it tries to renew its IP address (even with a manual 'ipconfig /renew'), BAM, the server croaks. No errors in the Samba logs (even with nmbd at log level 10) or the DHCP log. I should clarify that nmbd doesn't die it just stops working - an nmblookup for both the PDC's hostname "nmblookup -B MYNBNAME __SAMBA__" and the master browser "nmblookup -M mydomainname" fails after that. Dhcpd just disappears - "ps ax | grep dhcp" returns nothing (I get an error on restart becasue there's no matching process found for the pid file when the init script tries to stop it). Everything else keeps running, apache, postfix, cyrus-imapd, unbound, nsd, fetchmail, rsyncd, amavisd, ntpd, sshd...

----------

## Rexilion

Do you see something like an error in dmesg? Perhaps nmbd is listening on a specific ip only?

----------

## darkphader

No, nothing. Starting to think it may be some sort of hardware failure, possible bad caps on motherboard, or heat related. The server has been running for six years so it's not a spring chicken :)

----------

## darkphader

Turned out to mainly be a bug in samba-3.5.1 that was exacerbated by using "wins" in nsswitch.conf.

----------

